# Please keep Caddy in your thoughts today -update post 22



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I took Caddy in to be spayed this morning (she's had three litters with 2 csections and just turned 5 years old. Her last litter was 1.5 years ago) and the vet just called me and he's not sure he can do the spay  Apparently she has scar tissue and adhesions from her c-sections and it's going to be hard for him to not compromise the intestines while trying to remove the uterus. So.. he has another vet coming in to assist him because it's going to be a very tricky surgery and I am seriously questioning if I made the right decision to have him go ahead and continue and 'try' to do it or if I should have just let him close her up and she won't ever be spayed. I asked if he could just remove the ovaries and he said that was a good question but he didn't even know if he could locate them. 

Did I make the right decision??? Please keep my sweet Caddy in your thoughts today, she needs it! I feel so bad about this. What would you have done?


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh Stacy, I am so sorry you have to go through this.
I am praying for her and you!
I am sure all will be fine!!

T&P's


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm sure that the vet will not go ahead with the surgery if he feels that it will be too dangerous. I'll be thinking about the both of you. Let us know how she makes out.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- you made the right decision. Let the 2nd Vet take a look and together they will make the right decision. God will make sure of it. Caddy may not be able to be spayed, but she may. I'm sure that your Vet knows how special she is and that you would not want him to put her in jeopardy.

I'm sending lots and lots of prayers your way.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

angelsugar said:


> Oh Stacy, I am so sorry you have to go through this.
> I am praying for her and you!
> I am sure all will be fine!!
> 
> T&P's


Oh thank you! I appreciate this so much.



Tracy and Tessa said:


> I'm sure that the vet will not go ahead with the surgery if he feels that it will be too dangerous. I'll be thinking about the both of you. Let us know how she makes out.


THANK YOU for this. I hated even having to make the decision. I was expecting a call saying 'she's fine, you can pick her up' not a phone call saying "it's not exactly an emergency BUT..." This actually makes me feel better, you saying that he wouldn't do it if it's too dangerous. But if something does happen to her? I don't know if I'll forgive myself. It's 2:30 pm right now and she is just now on the table. I don't know if i'll be able to bring her home today


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree also. The fact your vet called in another vet is a good sign that they are really looking after her best interests. All the best for a great outcome :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I do agree with what Lynn said. It takes a doctor sure of his skills to know that another vet should evaluate and assist in making a determination. Your vet sounds like a wonderful vet to have and I am certain that she is in good hands. We are thinking about her!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I have you and Caddy in my thoughts. 

My best,

Allie


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

I will keep her and you in my prayers. I do agree that since your vet called in another vet that they are looking after her and your best interest.

Linda and Toby


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds like you have a good reponsible vet. You know logically she is better off if she can be spayed. Like the others, I am sure the surgeons will weigh the risk vs. benefit, and won't proceed if it will endanger her. But, I am sending positive thoughts and will be counting on a positive outcome. Even if she needs an overnight stay, I'm sure she will be up and around quickly. I will be thinking about her until you say she is in recovery.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you all!! Makes me feel better. I love my vet - he even called me to make sure it was ok to shave her for the iv. Anxiously awaiting his phone call.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna and I are thinking of you and Caddy. 

You made the right decision - the vet will ultimately make the correct call.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry you are worried, but, like the others said, I'm confident the vet will do what needs to be done. I'll be having your sweet Caddy in my prayers & thoughts. Hugs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Stacy - I am thinking of you and sending prayers. I agree with everyone. A great vet to want another one in on how or if to proceed rather than going ahead because it's what he was planning to do. He knows how much Caddy means to you and I'm sure will do everything he can to make it alright. I hope you hear some good news soon and I'll be thinking of you every minute until them. :grouphug:


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

You are very fortunate to have a vet who knows his/her limitations and is not "afraid" to ask for help. That in itself should give you some comfort.

I am sure they are going to confer and do what is right for your Caddy, two skilled minds are better than one.

You and Caddy are in my prayers.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Stacy... WOW our precious babies... Hoping all turns out welll. We all will be watching for your posts.. Is Caddy your first show dog?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It's 3:45 PM, I have just read your post, Lord touch Caddy, bring her through this without any problems, I ask for healing over her little body, and Lord give Stacy your inner peace. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

*hugs you* I'm so sorry you have to deal with with! I think you made the right choice and it sounds like your vet is a very responsible vet. It's wonderful that a second vet was called. You and Caddy are in my prayers, Stacy.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh Stacy, so sorry to hear this!! i'm really hoping and praying for a safe outcome to precious Caddy. 
imho, i would cancel the whole thing. sending hugs and prayers:grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww poor sweet Caddy and poor sweet you. I know you are besides yourself with worry Stacey. As the others stated it sounds like you have a wonderful vet who knows the devotion and love you have for your dogs and therefore will help you make the right decision. Keep us updated. Sending good thoughts to you and beautiful Caddy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stacy, I'd be a basket case too.....

I'll say a prayer for Caddie. Please try not to worry too much...I hope the vet calls you soon.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

GOOD NEWS! my vet just called me. It was slow going but they got the spay done and while the intestines are a bit inflamed, there is no puncture. I'm so relieved! Because of her hard time whelping, I didn't want to risk another litter and boy, soooo glad I didn't. I get to bring her home in about an hour :chili:

Jeanne, yes Caddy was my first show dog and my 'foundation' girl. She is the mom of Lois (Ch. Bellarata's I Want To Believe) Not to mention she is the SWEETEST and FUNNIEST dog I have. :wub:
Here she is a few years ago eating Marina's homework and trying to look innocent about it (while she has a piece of homework on her lips).










Thank you all for you thoughts and support!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*THANK YOU LORD* 
I pray for a quick recovery for precious Caddy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy, Wow I got worried till I read your last post. I am so glad the surgery is over. Hopefully sweet Caddy will have a speedy recovery. She deserves a wonderful retirement and just being a wonderful spoiled pet.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear that your Caddy came through the surgery and I hope she recovers well. My hat is off to your vet. I'm so glad they were able to spay her and also that she won't be having any more babies. Stacy, I really admire you. Being a show breeder is hard work and you are doing a great job!:thmbup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacey -- I'm so happy that the surgery is over and that sweet Caddy can come home today. Wonderful news!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whew!! I'm sooooo glad all is well!!!!!! I read your first post and the update in the same sitting. At least I didn't have to wait and worry!!


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm glad that it is over and that Caddy is doing well. I know you are soooo relieved. Wishing Caddy a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great news, Stacy! Caddy will be milking this for all it's worth, I bet. Let her eat some more homework...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm just seeing this now and so happy to read at the same time that Caddy is OK...what a relief. You've had a hard day.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

YEAHHHHH!!!!!! What great news!!!! Go Caddy


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Yeah I am glad she is ok :biggrin:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I'm glad everything is ok!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I too just read your first and then updated post. So glad everything went well for Caddy. Saying prayers that she has an easy and speedy recovery. Give her big hugs from us in RI.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my you had a rough day. Glad to hear your sweet little girl is fine.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

So glad Caddy is doing well after her surgery. That was scary when I read your first post.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Well, she is home and is wagging her tail, so that is good! She's really miserable but i just gave her pain medication so I hope it works.









Here she is on the way home from the vet.









and laying next to me

My sweet girl! thank you again for all of the positive thoughts. My vet did a good job and he definitely knows how much Caddy means to me. The first thing he said to me this am was "I can't believe you're having Caddy spayed!"


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, baby girl. So happy to hear all went well, Stacy. praying for a speedy recovery for Caddy.
xoxoxoxox


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Just now seeing this and so glad it went OK!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad the surgery went well, even though it was a little tricky. You must have a wonderful vet.  I hope she continues to heal up on schedule.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So glad it all went well. Hugs to you and Caddy. :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Stacy, I'm so glad your Caddy went through the surgery okay.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So happy to hear that it went well and that she is on her way to recovery. Please give her hugs and kisses from her pals from the east coast!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I was reading this thread this afternoon when I had to leave in the middle of it - it's joyous to now read where it went alright, when it could have gone horribly wrong. 

Get better soon Caddy, so Mommy won't worry about you!:heart::Flowers 2:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy to see she is safe at home. They always look so sad when they are in pain. Sending lots of love for Caddy.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just saw this thread. Soooo glad everything went well. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> GOOD NEWS! my vet just called me. It was slow going but they got the spay done and while the intestines are a bit inflamed, there is no puncture. I'm so relieved! Because of her hard time whelping, I didn't want to risk another litter and boy, soooo glad I didn't. I get to bring her home in about an hour :chili:
> 
> Jeanne, yes Caddy was my first show dog and my 'foundation' girl. She is the mom of Lois (Ch. Bellarata's I Want To Believe) Not to mention she is the SWEETEST and FUNNIEST dog I have. :wub:
> Here she is a few years ago eating Marina's homework and trying to look innocent about it (while she has a piece of homework on her lips).
> ...


Oh Stacy, just seeing this, thank God Caddy, did so well. And of course you did the right thing, bless you. You must have been so worried. Prayers going up for a quick recovery. Oh thank goodness, it went well!!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this thread and so happy to find that Caddy is home resting and that her surgery went well. 

Stacy every time you post I drool over your Emma in your siggy! She is just gorgeous :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i don't know how i missed this post earlier today, but i'm so relieved to see that caddy did fine for her spay and is home resting with her loving family! give that sweet girl some kisses from us. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i'm just now reading this, i'm so glad to hear that Caddy is doing well and is now home.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I missed this thread somehow earlier. I'm so glad Caddy is doing okay and on the road to recovery. Hugs from me and my gang.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so glad she is ok and that pic of her eating the homework is adorable so now marina has a pic and can verify her dog really did eat her homework :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Glad to hear Caddy's home & doing well.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank God she is doing well...:chili::chili:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I am SO happy that she is going to be O.K.

Allie


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So glad to hear her surgery went well and she is home.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Stacy I am sorry I didn't see this until just this morning! I am soooo glad Caddy is alright! I can't imagine how scarey that was! She looks so groggy in those pix, poor girl. Let us know she is doing today!!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I am so glad that Caddy made it through her surgery and is home with her family! Go Caddy!

I love that photo of her with the homework!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I missed the thread yesterday, but I'm so relieved to hear that Caddy is okay and the her surgery went well. I hope Caddy is getting a lot of quality resting time right now and will recover soon!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Stacy, I am just seeing your thread ... however, I am so happy to hear Caddy is home and that everything went so well! Yay! :chili::chili:

Please give Caddy some gentle hugs and kisses from me. :wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh so happy your precious little Caddy got thru the surgery well and is home with you! Will be praying she heals quickly !!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Stacy, I'm just seeing this thread, too, and sooooo relieved that the surgery went well and that Caddy was wagging her tail. I don't understand the adhesions, I know it's scar tissue, but I don't understand how they impact a spay. I had Hope spayed the end of June, she just turned 4, had two litters, a singleton that she free whelped then a litter of 4 by c-section, and the bill was almost triple what I expected it to be because "she had a lot of adhesions". Does that mean scar tissue forms on the uterus and while forming starts to attach itself to other organs? All I know is I'm glad I didn't know it ahead of time and glad I spayed her when I did.

Hugs to sweet Caddy!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Gentle hugs, and kissies, to my precious little Caddy. 

Wow, Stacy, what a worry. But now what a relief. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank God it is over and Caddy is recovering. I was unaware until now what was happening to her. I'm so glad it worked out. You must have been a wreck.

Mary your suggestion as to what adhesions are was right on. Things all get stuck together from any trauma inside the abdomen. There would be lots of trauma with 2 c-sections on such tiny bodies. Also any inflammation or infection in the abdomen would cause adhesions.

Your sweet Caddy deserves and long and happy life of rest and love.:wub::wub:rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Stacy, I'm just seeing this thread, too, and sooooo relieved that the surgery went well and that Caddy was wagging her tail. I don't understand the adhesions, I know it's scar tissue, but I don't understand how they impact a spay. I had Hope spayed the end of June, she just turned 4, had two litters, a singleton that she free whelped then a litter of 4 by c-section, and the bill was almost triple what I expected it to be because "she had a lot of adhesions". Does that mean scar tissue forms on the uterus and while forming starts to attach itself to other organs? All I know is I'm glad I didn't know it ahead of time and glad I spayed her when I did.
> 
> Hugs to sweet Caddy!


I know exactly what you mean - it would have been very tragic if I had let her have one last litter. Adhesions are scar tissue, yes and they start start sticking stuff together in the abdomen. 

Did Hope take longer to recover? Caddy's spay was 'more' than a usual spay so she's just now drinking some water and eating, 24 hours later. She wouldn't drink anything so I syringed some water in her mouth. 


Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Thank God it is over and Caddy is recovering. I was unaware until now what was happening to her. I'm so glad it worked out. You must have been a wreck.
> 
> Mary your suggestion as to what adhesions are was right on. Things all get stuck together from any trauma inside the abdomen. There would be lots of trauma with 2 c-sections on such tiny bodies. Also any inflammation or infection in the abdomen would cause adhesions.
> 
> Your sweet Caddy deserves and long and happy life of rest and love.:wub::wub:rayer:


Caddy agrees! she is laying right here next to me. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear Cady is going through this. There's always a risk of adhesions with any surgery... They may forgo the surgery due to risk.
We'll keep her in our thoughts....Hugs

Oooh,I just saw she had surgery,glad she's at home and it's all over now. I know how adhesions can be,I've had to deal with it too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

praying for Caddy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad that Caddy is on the road to recovery!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and I'm so so glad Caddy did alright. 
I hope she's feeling much better soon. 
Sending hugs and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yet another senior moment strikes me. I thought I responded after Caddy was home but apparently not. :blink: I'm so glad everything's fine and know that poor Caddy must be feeling pretty bad but hoping she gets better really soon. You must be so relieved that it's over, Stacy.:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

How's Caddy doing? Also haven't heard how Ciara is doing, i hope she's doing better.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm just know seeing this Stacy but I'm so glad that Caddy is back home and on the mend. I'm praying she has a speedy recovery and gets back to being herself very quickly. Give her some gentle hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh I am sorry but very happy to read that Caddy is back home .. i wish her a very fast recovery. I am hope that she is already doing better now


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I know exactly what you mean - it would have been very tragic if I had let her have one last litter. Adhesions are scar tissue, yes and they start start sticking stuff together in the abdomen.
> 
> Did Hope take longer to recover? Caddy's spay was 'more' than a usual spay so she's just now drinking some water and eating, 24 hours later. She wouldn't drink anything so I syringed some water in her mouth.


Sorry again, Stacy. I just saw your post. Hope was spayed mid-morning and I picked her up around 3:00 in the afternoon. I had been stewarding that day at our kennel club dog shows, left before the group judging started and got back (with Hope) toward the end of group judging. I stayed through Best In Show; Hope was sleepy and quietly rested in her crate next to me. When we got home she came out of her crate, peed, and then I put her in a pen and she curled up on her bed. She wasn't interested in food for another 24 hours (but was drinking water occasionally) and I didn't force it on her. By the next night she was getting some energy back and some interest in food. And 48 hours after the surgery she wanted out of the pen and back to having the freedom of being a house mouse. I'm sure you will see a big improvement by tomorrow.

Hugs from all of us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy - how was Caddy doing today?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's great news, Stacy! So glad to hear everything went well with your darling Caddy!

You definately made the right decision! It's nice you have such a good vet!

Wish her a speedy recovery and send all the best!!! Please give her hugs and kisses from us! :smootch:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg i had missed this .. guess when i was out .. im soo glad shes doing better , poor baby n how scary this must have been for u ! 

ps that pic is hilarious , the hw one.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Stacy I am so glad that Caddy came through her surgery fine and is doing much better. WHEW how scary to think she might not been able to be spayed due to her previous complications from pregnancy. I LOVE the pic of her literally eating the homework!! That was precious!!

Delilah sends her puppy hugs and kisses!!

xoxoxo


----------

